# To Refugium or Not



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey All,

I will be setting up a 120 gallon 4x2x2 and will be using a deep sandbed around 5 inches, mainly for denitrification. Now should I scrap the idea fo a refugium and just stuff the 40 gallon sump with live rock and powerheads? or should i do a live rock, chaeto and powerhead in the sump. I will be using a 40 gallon sump and saved a 20 gallon chamber specifically for this. If I'm just doing the live rock, I would assume there is no need for a light in there unless there is chaeto. Or should I still add a refugium with a dsb and mineral mud with macro(what macro is best and where can i get it)

Thanks in advance for all the help


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32494

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I read Sig's post, but I think it depends in part what you want to put in your tank. If you're planning on getting dragonets or pipefish that are huge pod consumers, I would definitely add a refugium to a new tank, either HOB or sump. Even still, they shouldn't be added until your tank is pretty well established and you have a v. healthy copepod population. And don't count on being able to convert your dragonet (if you plan on getting one...) to pellets. It doesn't always work, even with the ORA ($$$) ones.


----------

